# CH 1000 - Not Available



## bscott (Jun 4, 2004)

I've noticed for the past couple of days that my HR-20 is saying Channel 1000 is not available. I can get to some of the DOD content by going to the specific channel numbers. Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Does it matter? Can;t you get all the content by hitting Menu, then On Demand?

This is a serious question as the fact that there are channels in the guide as well as the menu item confuses me.


----------



## bscott (Jun 4, 2004)

No...when I hit Menu and then on demand it takes me to Channel 1000 and I get the black screen with a little blue box saying Channel 1000 (DTV) is not available. Same thing happens if I try to go to the channel directly.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

A few days ago, Discovery On Demand (channel 1278) was unavailable. I don't know if it's back up yet.


----------



## bscott (Jun 4, 2004)

Discovery is still saying that as of last night.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah, I had the same thing happen last night...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The service is in beta, and specific channels will go on and off at times. This includes channel 1000.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

bscott said:


> I've noticed for the past couple of days that my HR-20 is saying Channel 1000 is not available. I can get to some of the DOD content by going to the specific channel numbers. Anybody else seeing this?


I reset my receiver and 1000 is back.


----------

